# Riding in Disney Oklahoma 1-21-12



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

Me and about 4 other guys are going riding out at Grand Lake in Disney, OK on Saturday Jan 21st at 9 or 10am...just throwing it out there if anyone wants to join us...here is a link with some info on the riding area and it has some addresses to go off of for directions to the area http://www.extreme4wheelin.com/langley_disney.htm ...if you wanna go PM me


----------

